# Unbelievable



## O.B.G. (Jul 26, 2020)

NEW Pair Rare Vintage Schwinn Phantom Bicycle Bar Stools - Only 100 made !  | eBay
					

Rare find, only a few hundred ever produced!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## John G04 (Jul 26, 2020)

Wow! Thats gotta one of the most delusional ads on ebay this year


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jul 26, 2020)

Kinda cool. I like the 90's tank's so, what... $300 - $350 each stool ? (but not to me). Think maybe the seller is a member on the Cabe and pulling everybody's leg to see the reaction ? Can't imagine fishing a sucker at that price.


----------



## Miq (Jul 26, 2020)

You'd think for $15k they'd wipe the dust and cobwebs off of them before taking the pics.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2020)

One of each color on CL San Diego at$2500 a piece! Still a huge rip off...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## vincev (Jul 27, 2020)

About as rare as the Phantom repops.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 27, 2020)

If only they had a complete set of four ?


----------



## O.B.G. (Jul 27, 2020)

They just might sell if they had free shipping!


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 27, 2020)

CL ad had set of 4...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 27, 2020)

Miq said:


> You'd think for $15k they'd wipe the dust and cobwebs off of them before taking the pics.





They left them as found in a barn, you know, for authenticity & get the big bucks from a collector as "untouched".


----------

